#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Δεσμεύσεις λυγισμού

## holouniverse

Τι λαμβάνετε ως δέσμευση για καμπτικό λυγισμό και τι ως δέσμευση για στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό σε δοκούς και σε υποστυλώματα?

----------


## Pappos

Aνάλογα τις συνθήκες στήριξης λαμβάνεται η δέσμευση. Δηλαδή αν έχω λυγισμό εντός του επιπέδου ή κάθετα του επιπέδου.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που λες Pappos είναι γενικό και αόριστο.
Προφανώς ο *holouniverse* εννοεί αν π.χ. την τεγίδα σε μια δοκό τη θεωρείς πάντα δέσμευση στην ασθενή διεύθυνση της στηρίζουσας δοκού για τον καμπτικό λυγισμό στο επίπεδο αυτό ή αν όχι υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις τη θεωρείς δέσμευση.
Το παραπάνω θέμα αναλύεται στην §7.3 (σελ. 288) του βιβλίου "[PAPA]Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Έργων από Χάλυβα[/PAPA]" των Β.Ε.Ι..

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν, επαναλαμβάνω ότι ανάλογα τις συνθήκες στήριξης έχουν και τις ανάλογες δεσμέυσεις. Παράδειγμα, έχουμε χιαστί σύνδεση. Αν στην μέση της σύνδεσης έχω συνθήκη στήριξης που δεσμεύει το μήκος λυγισμού παράλληλα κατά το επίπεδο λαμβάνεται υπόψη (π.χ. έχω δέσμευση εκεί γιατί έχω κοχλία στην χιαστί σύνδεση). Δηλαδή παράλληλα με το επίπεδο λαμβάνεται το μισό μήκος. Όμως το μήκος λυγισμού δεν είναι το ίδιο κάθετα στο επίπεδο γιατί εκεί δεν έχω δέσμευση και λαμβάνεται όλο το μήκος της ράβδου (αν είχα όμως μια ράβδο ή έναν φορέα που δεσμεύει την εκεί μετακίνηση, τότε λαμβάνεται το μισό μήκος λυγισμού και σε εκείνη την διεύθυνση).

Επαναλαμβάνω εκεί που έχω συνθήκες στήριξης και πως λαμβάνονται υπόψη. Είναι πολύ απλά θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με το μήκος λυγισμού και σε ποιά διεύθυνση έχω δεσμεύσεις.
Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς γενικό και αόριστο. 
Λέω και επαναλαμβάνω. Ανάλογα τις συνθήκες λαμβάνεται και το μήκος λυγισμού που εξαρτάται από τις δεσμεύσεις, δηλαδή συνθήκες στήριξης.

Άλλο παράδειγμα
Έχω την παρακάτω περίπτωση:



Tα μήκη λυγισμού (λόγω των δεσμεύσεων) είναι διαφορετικά:



Βέβαια εδώ λαμβάνεται και το imperfektion αλλά αυτό το αφήνουμε.

Δηλαδή κάθετα στο επίπεδο έχω h/2 και παράλληλα με το επίπεδο έχω h.

To αν θεωρώ δέσμευση ή όχι έχει να κάνει με το πως είναι το στατικό συστημα. Το τι θεωρώ εγώ ή ο άλλος είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που έγραψες στην πρώτη σου ανάρτηση είναι γενικόλογο και δεν επεξηγεί τίποτα.
Επειδή προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες γι αυτό και η αναφορά στο βιβλίο. Αν θέλεις εσύ να κάνεις αναφορές σε άλλα βιβλία με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα αντιμετώπισης συγκεκριμένων καταστάσεων και συνθηκών στήριξης, κάνε το.

Προφανώς, πάλι, κατάλαβες ότι δεν είπες τίποτα στην πρώτη σου ανάρτηση γι αυτό και στη συνέχεια φέρνεις συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.

Η ερμηνεία της στήριξης μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική από μελετητή σε μελετητή.

Θα μπορούσες λοιπόν να απαντήσεις συγκεκριμένα στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερα:
"_Την τεγίδα σε μια δοκό τη θεωρείς πάντα δέσμευση στην ασθενή διεύθυνση της στηρίζουσας δοκού για τον καμπτικό/στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό στο επίπεδο αυτό ή αν όχι υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις τη θεωρείς δέσμευση;_"
Συμφωνείς με την ανάλυση των Β.Ε.Ι.;
Είναι το ίδιο να έχεις τεγίδα θερμής και ψυχρής έλασης;
Είναι το ίδιο η τεγίδα να είναι IPE100 σε δοκό IPE500 και το ίδιο να είναι IPE160;
Είναι το ίδιο η τεγίδα να είναι κατάληξη οριζόντιου χιαστί συνδέσμου με το να μην είναι;

Τα παραπάνω είναι μερικά από πολλά ερωτήματα που θα μπορούσες να πεις την άποψή σου, αν έχεις και αν θέλεις να τη μοιραστείς.
Αν δεν έχεις ή δεν θέλεις τότε άσε άλλους που έχουν να απαντήσουν.

----------


## Pappos

> Η ερμηνεία της στήριξης μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική από μελετητή σε μελετητή.


Και είπα ήδη:

*To αν θεωρώ δέσμευση ή όχι έχει να κάνει με το πως είναι το στατικό συστημα. Το τι θεωρώ εγώ ή ο άλλος είναι άλλο θέμα.*

Tα θέματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα. Καταρχήν στην περίπτωση της τεγίδας εξετάζεις και την αλληλεπίδραση με το σκέπαστρο και την οριζόντια δυσκαψμία. 
Αν έχεις δέσμευση στο άνω άκρο εξετάζεις και εκεί το πέλμα σε λυγισμό και άλλα πολλά.
Εννοείται ότι δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθώ επί του θέματος μετά την παρέμβασή σου.

Kαι σε παρακαλώ πριν τοποθετηθείς διάβασε καλύτερα:




> Τι λαμβάνετε ως δέσμευση για καμπτικό λυγισμό  και τι ως δέσμευση για στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό σε δοκούς και σε  υποστυλώματα?


Δεν έχουμε λυγισμό μόνο σε τεγίδες...ο άνθρωπος ρώτησε, αν διάβασες, *τι λαμβάνουμε ως δέσμευση γενικά σε δοκούς και υποστηλώματα* που στο δεύτερο post μου απάντησα πολύ αναλυτικά και με παραδείγματα.

Δηλαδή τι να πω...

Αγαπητέ @*holounivers*, ο καμπτικός λυγισμός και ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός είναι λίγο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Θα προσπαθήσω να το αναλύσω με κάτι δικά μου παραδείγματα.
Καμπτικό λυγισμός έχεις ανάλογα τις δεσμεύσεις και την διατομή (υλικό και σχήμα τα αφήνουμε προς το παρόν). 
Στρεπτοκαμπτικό έχεις πάλι ανάλογα τι δεσμεύσεις και την διατομή.
Δηλαδή, έχω ένα γωνιακό υποστύλωμα, αυτό έχει λυγισμό. Αν όμως είναι σχετικά λεπτή η διατομή και οι δεσμεύσεις σε απόσταη μεγάλη έχω και στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό.
Αλλο παράδειγμα, φέρανε για μια σύμμεικτη γέφυρα μια πολύ μεγάλη δοκό σε μήκος (κύρια δοκός για την γέφυρα). Στο φορτηγο ήταν πολύ καλά δεμένη. Η δοκός είναι μεγάλη σε ύψος (αλλά και παράλληλα λεπτή για την γεωμετρία της δοκού).
Δεν έγινε καλά η αποδέσμευση της δοκού από το φορτηγό και αμέσως παρουσιάστηκε στη δοκού στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός.

Αν την είχαν στηρίξει κατά το μέσο (δεσμεύσεις δηλαδη) δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα.
Γιατί είχαμε στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό μετά την αποδέσμευση ?
Αστοχία από το ίδιο το βάρος και μη κατάλληλες δεσμεύσεις.
Άρα παίζει ρόλο πως θεωρώ τις δεσμεύσεις στο στατικό μου σύστημα.
Τέλος και over.

----------


## holouniverse

Το έχω το βιβλίο απλά θα ήθελα και γνώμες μηχανικών.
Ευχαριστώ pappοs,θα προτιμούσα συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις.

----------


## Pappos

Τα παραδείγματα αγαπητέ @*holounivers* έιναι από την πράξη που παρέθεσα.
Καλή σου ημέρα.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## holouniverse

Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσον οι τεγίδες (θερμής ή ψυχρής) αποτελούν δέσμευση σε καμπτικό λυγισμό περί την ασθενή διεύθυνση? Μήπως δεσμεύσεις σε καμπτικό λυγισμό περί την ασθενή διεύθυνση αποτελούν μόνο οι κόμβοι των οριζοντίων συνδέσμων δυσκαμψίας? Αν είναι έτσι, επειδή συνήθως δεν έχουμε σε όλα τα φατνώματα οριζόντια χιαστί, τότε θεωρούμε μη δέσμευση καθόλο το άνοιγμα του ζευκτού.

----------


## Pappos

Δώσε σχέδιο, κάτοψη, τομή.
Αλλιώς δεν...

----------


## holouniverse

Σε περιπτώσεις θλίψης του κάτω πέλματος δοκού, θεωρείτε οτι μια πλάκα σκυροδέματος με ήλους, παρέχει δέσμευση σε πλαγιοστρεπτικό λυγισμό? (LTB) (όπως φυσικά ισχύει για την περίπτωση θλιβόμενου άνω πέλματος)

----------

